# Nightfighter Bf109 Camo



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## phas3e (Oct 9, 2014)

Looks like a pretty standard Erla built G-6 to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2014)

According to seller Leeuwarden Nachtjagd JG1

Leeuwarden-Nachtjagd Fliegerhorst-JG 1-Me Bf 109 G-Tarnanstrich-Camouflage-1 | eBay


----------



## stona (Oct 9, 2014)

It's the price that made my eyes water 
Steve


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2014)

The Luftwaffe, Life time books pg 156


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 24, 2014)

Last one is interesting. Maybe a mate to Dieterle's yellow 1 with similar camo.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2014)

closely related alright...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------

